# شهادة خبره



## max_kimo2005 (18 يونيو 2012)

لو سمحتم يا بشمهندسين كنت عاوز من حضراتكم صيغه لشهادة خبره من اى شركه او اى مؤسسه لمهندس مدنى 
لو سمحتم عاوز اشوف نموزج لشهادة خبره ضرورى 
اللى معاه اى شهادة يرفعهالى ناو من فضلكم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (19 يونيو 2012)

لمن يهمه الامر او شهادة خبره شركتكم انه فلان اشتغل في الشركه دي من سنة كده الي سنة كده وكان محترم وملتزم وابن ناس وتمدح نفسك كده انك دقيق في العمل منضبط وووو. وقد عمل في التصميم التنفيذ ال.. تنقل في اركان الشركه الاربعه ولف كل الشركه وشارك وكده . في النهايه وحررت الشهاده بناء علي طلبه او كتبها بنفسه في الحقيقه و اهم نقطه دون ادني مسئوليه علي الشركه بكيفكم خرب شركتكم ما تجونا وتسالو صاح ولا لا. ودي نوع من الكذبه البتخلص منك عمره ما يتنى ليك خير لانك ح تمش لمنافس .في الغالب


----------



## Do It (19 يونيو 2012)

كل الاحترام بش مهندس مصعب ........


----------



## max_kimo2005 (20 يونيو 2012)

مصعب الممصعب قال:


> لمن يهمه الامر او شهادة خبره شركتكم انه فلان اشتغل في الشركه دي من سنة كده الي سنة كده وكان محترم وملتزم وابن ناس وتمدح نفسك كده انك دقيق في العمل منضبط وووو. وقد عمل في التصميم التنفيذ ال.. تنقل في اركان الشركه الاربعه ولف كل الشركه وشارك وكده . في النهايه وحررت الشهاده بناء علي طلبه او كتبها بنفسه في الحقيقه و اهم نقطه دون ادني مسئوليه علي الشركه بكيفكم خرب شركتكم ما تجونا وتسالو صاح ولا لا. ودي نوع من الكذبه البتخلص منك عمره ما يتنى ليك خير لانك ح تمش لمنافس .في الغالب


ليه كده بشمهندس مصعب ؟


----------



## anass81 (20 يونيو 2012)

max_kimo2005 قال:


> لو سمحتم يا بشمهندسين كنت عاوز من حضراتكم صيغه لشهادة خبره من اى شركه او اى مؤسسه لمهندس مدنى
> لو سمحتم عاوز اشوف نموزج لشهادة خبره ضرورى
> اللى معاه اى شهادة يرفعهالى ناو من فضلكم ولكم جزيل الشكر



السلام عليكم

ما هو المنصب الوظيفي الذي كنت تشغله؟ وهل تريد الصيغة باللغة العربية او الانكليزية؟


----------



## mohamed abdelhady (20 يونيو 2012)

صيغة لشهادة خبرةشهادة خبرة​الي من يهمه الامر
نحيطكم علما نحن : شركة ............................................
بأن المهندس:...............................................
يعمل لدينا في وظيفة مهندس مدني حيث يقوم بمهام الاشراف والمتابعة ومراجعة الجودة للاعمال الانشائية وأعمال الطرق للمشروعات المسنده للشركة
وتشهد الشركة بقيام سيادته بالمهام الموكله أليه علي خير وجه وتميز بالمثابرة علي العمل والأنظباط والتعاون مع زملاؤه ومرؤسيه.
وقد أعطيت هذه الشهادة بناء علي رغبته

وهذه شهاده منا بذلك،،،،،،،،​المدير العام​


----------



## محمودشمس (7 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك مهندس محمد


----------



## the Quality (24 يونيو 2015)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (24 يونيو 2015)

mohamed abdelhady قال:


> صيغة لشهادة خبرةشهادة خبرة​الي من يهمه الامر
> نحيطكم علما نحن : شركة ............................................
> بأن المهندس:...............................................
> يعمل لدينا في وظيفة مهندس مدني حيث يقوم بمهام الاشراف والمتابعة ومراجعة الجودة للاعمال الانشائية وأعمال الطرق للمشروعات المسنده للشركة
> ...



و يمكن اضافة عبارة دون ادني مسئولية علي الشركة


----------



## alhaysm (26 يونيو 2015)

:1:


----------



## alhaysm (26 يونيو 2015)

:1:http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t338986.htmlاتفضل يا هندسه شهادات خبره من اكبر الشركات فى الوطن العربى


----------



## alhaysm (26 يونيو 2015)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t338986.html


----------



## معمر السمومي (1 أغسطس 2015)

شكرررررررررررررر


----------



## shams alafag (7 أغسطس 2015)

جميل والله


----------



## برهم السيد (10 أغسطس 2017)

:20:


----------

